# Easton Handlebars



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

I need some help on choosing the right handle bar, has anyone had any experiences with the Easton EA70 Wing road Bar I think the price is right for 85 dollars, or how about the Easton EA70 Ergo road bar for 70 dollars. Im thinking about getting either one of these for bike. I notice that the Ea70 Ergo weigh less then the Ea70 wing. which one is better, and which one do you guys recommend


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*avoid the EA 70...*

I tried the EA 70 recently and found the bend to be very old fashioned. The bars have a huge amount of "ramp down" from the top section of the bar to the bend where the brake/shift levers mount. That places the brake hood far below the top of the bars, requiring more stem angle or spacers. I returned them immediately.

The EA 90 (carbon) is a modern bend without the severe ramp down. Shop around and you can find them at greatly reduced prices.

You might also consider the Deda 215 or Newton anatomic bars.


----------



## OPRFHouse (Jul 4, 2006)

I know this is so not the price range you are talking... but I must say that I replaced my aluminum FSA bar last year with a carbon FSA K-Wing. It completely changed the stiff ride I was getting from my Cervelo Soloist Team. A stiff bike to start and the K-Wings made it perfect.


----------

